# Is there a repellent spray for bunnies similar to those for cats/dogs?



## andreabaylon (Nov 24, 2010)

Is there any kind of repellent spray I can use to keep/discourage my bunny from peeing and pooping in a certain area? My problem is this: I have a dwarf and a giant. When the dwarf gets play time, the giant gets locked up in his cage but is still in the same room with the dwarf. My little dwarf leaves pebbles EVERYWHERE around the edge of my giant's cage, and the occasional peepee stain too.:?:shock: Is there anything I can do to discourage him from doing this, aside from completely blocking access to each other's cage which is impossible at the moment...


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 24, 2010)

this is what they do..when they do what they do.


----------



## andreabaylon (Nov 25, 2010)

lol:rollseyes that is what I was afraid of!


----------



## Amy27 (Dec 1, 2010)

If it was me, I would block of the area for a while. Stop the pattern of going to the bathroom there and clean really good so there is no smell. After a while of the bun not going there, I would try to remove whatever you used to block it off to see if the bun stops. 

How long have the two had access to see each other through a cage? I know with my two, they did that for awhile. I think it was for a couple months. Then they didn't seemed to mind and stopped pooping and peeing near the others cage. Now they will sniff through the cages and lay next to each other on either side of the cage. 

The only other thing I can think of is to put a litter box there. But I don't know if your rabbit would use it if he is trying to mark his scent. But it might be worth a try. 

I was about to go crazy when both of mine would poop and pee in front of the others cage. I know how frustrating it is. I hope you find a solution.


----------

